# Wye beagles companion dog show,wye,kent.may15th 15/5



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

MAY 15TH ,JUDGING COMMENCES at 11.30 am , fun classes 1.30 p.m.

entries on ground from 10.30 a.m.

COMPANION SHOW K.C. LICENSED
FUN CLASSES
OBEDIENCE CLASSES
NOVELTY SCURRY
TERRIER RACING
WORKING TERRIER SHOW,
LURCHER SHOW.

ENQUIRIES 07510 6674444

RINGSIDE PARKING £4


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

please try and come x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bumpety bump ...............


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm coming!:thumbup:


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks very interesting, though I don't think I can go. A friendly bump for dexter I guess? 
(Lol, your nick remind me of someone who takes life, seriously.)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

kirstyS said:


> I'm coming!:thumbup:


great its a lovely venue.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> great its a lovely venue.


Yes - we came last year!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wye is a lovely little village my son is getting married there october


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> wye is a lovely little village my son is getting married there october


very posh lol picturesque church


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

dexter said:


> very posh lol picturesque church


ohh yes but not a big fat wedding the church is beautiful isnt it


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> ohh yes but not a big fat wedding the church is beautiful isnt it


lol........ tis a quaint village church.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone know what the classes are? is there pedigree classes?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Does anyone know what the classes are? is there pedigree classes?


There must be luc as it is kc licensed 

I dont think I can go as Joe is competing at culverstone obedience show and he always comes to mine :smile:


----------

